# cheap van needed for starting up any recommendations?



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

looking for a cheap van to start up a valeting business is proving to be tricky.

Looking for a van for around £1000 with a side loading door, I know I won't get much for that but can anyone recommend a few models, seen a Fiat Scudo for around £1000, anything else? 

I'm going round in circles, buying a car is much easier!


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

To be honest, I was in the same situation, and at that price you are just asking for troubles. I prefer to work out of the back of my small 3 door hatch which is in good condition, until you have sufficient capital to invest in a good quality van I'd go in another direction. 

A knackered 400 000km old transit would be more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

i got a good vito for under 1000 needed to be tidied up a bit but after some 18in wheels, lowered and a good machine polish looking good.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm running an £850 pug expert, had to spend about £150 on a new lift pump and a used PAS pump but its fantastic to drive, comfy, quiet and economical


----------



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, the scudo,expert style looks the best bet. Nearly had a transit connect from a friend but the turbo was going  

What's everyone's opinion on a side loading door? Essential or not? So many nice ish vans with no side loading door but guess you have to climb over everything to get to the water tank!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Just think - this is your businesses 'brand' out on the road. It's also the best advert for your services....if it looks or sounds rough first impressions last. Sorry I know this is obvious and budgets are budgets but choose carefully. My first van was old but damn it looked good!

Bit like the missus


----------

